# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Недоверчивость

## Vesle_Anne

Недоверчивость к посторонним является признаком, записанным в стандарте ряда служебных и сторожевых пород. Однако обычно под этим, имхо, понимается недоверчивость+потенциальная агрессия, наверное. 
Недавно столкнулась с такой ситуацией. Щенок (не мой), 5 месяцев, сука, боится людей. Причем не то, чтобы выказывает явные признаки страха - ну там хвост поджимает или еще что, просто не подходит, обходит стороной, в руки никому, кроме хозяйки не дается. Не подходит даже когда ее подманивают лакомством (посторонние). От резких движений в ее сторону - так же резко убегает.

У хозяйки это не первая собака, остальные, овчары, нормальные, контактные собаки, никого и ничего не боятся, все как положено. А эта... Попытки социализации "как всех" особых результатов не принесли. 
В многолюдной толпе собака теряется ( в смысле - "растеряться"), явно чувствует себя неуютно. В то же время на выставке, она просто банально дрыхла в ожидании своей очереди  :0183: 
Вот что это такое и как с этим бороться?

----------


## Tatjana

Я бы в данном случае посоветовала просто не обращать на это внимание. Назойливая "социализация" может только усугубить ситуацию.
Лучше побольше уделить внимание мотивации и работать в этом направлении. Постепенно всё встанет на свои места. :Ab:

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, ой, глупый вопрос задам... :-) 
Может помните, год назад в Киеве на Вашем семинаре (а вдруг да вспомните :-)  были два черно-подпалых четырехмесячных щенка н/о - кобель и сука. Сука тогда довольно легко пошла с Вами на контакт, а кобель уклонялся от рук, не взял вкусняшку, потом таки повелся на игру, но с "добытой" тряпочкой сразу повернулся к хозяйке. О чем свидетельствует такое поведение у щенка в этом возрасте?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, ой, глупый вопрос задам... :-) 
> Может помните, год назад в Киеве на Вашем семинаре (а вдруг да вспомните :-)  были два черно-подпалых четырехмесячных щенка н/о - кобель и сука. Сука тогда довольно легко пошла с Вами на контакт, а кобель уклонялся от рук, не взял вкусняшку, потом таки повелся на игру, но с "добытой" тряпочкой сразу повернулся к хозяйке. О чем свидетельствует такое поведение у щенка в этом возрасте?


Щенка конечно помню. Свидетельствует о том, что на тот момент щенок не был открытым, и не хватало пищевой мотивации. Как дальше происходило формирование его отношения к окружающей среде зависело, как от врожденных качеств, так и от содержания. :Ab:

----------


## Alina

> Щенка конечно помню. Свидетельствует о том, что на тот момент щенок не был открытым, и не хватало пищевой мотивации. Как дальше происходило формирование его отношения к окружающей среде зависело, как от врожденных качеств, так и от содержания.


Хм, ну с пищевой мотивацией даже не знаю, он всегда готов был гвозди жареные есть, и побольше :Ag:  А как сформировался, надеюсь как-нибудь удастся показать вживую на одном из Ваших семинаров в Украине :Ax:

----------


## Sirena

Всем добрый день!
У моей собаки похожая на описанную проблему.
У меня сука НО 2 года. Содержится на участке на свободном выгуле. Воспитываю сама. Собака вполне адекватная, обучаема, послушная, хорошо проявляет охранные качества, охраняет периметр. С соседями у нас прозрачный забор - рабица и моя собака всегда соседей облаивает( это отдельная проблема), но если сосед над забором протянет к ней руку, то собака отскакивает. Сосед говорит - "она меня боится". На улице если незнакомый протягивает руку или делает резкое движение,она тоже отскакивает. Недавно не взяла лакомство у незнакомого( ну это думаю хорошо). На днях я остановилась на улице с людьми, они заводчики со стажем, моя собака  недоверчиво начала их обнюхивать, а потом отскочила в сторону при повороте в ее сторону. Но чаще всего, когда я останавливаюсь с кем-то на улице и разговариваю, то моя собака сначала проявляет как бы агрессию - тянет в строну не знакомого человека, но потом садится спокойно рядом  и сидит.Так вот эти люди, которые заводчики с большим опытом, сказали, что у моей собаки слабая нервная система. Может и так, но по моему это еще и инстинкт самосохранения. Тем не менее для взрослой овчарки это не очень правильное поведение и не очень красиво смотрится конечно. Я хотела бы это исправить.
Как можно укрепить нервную систему? Чаще прохаживаться в толпе?
Что посоветуете, или это особенность мое собаки и ее нервной системы?

----------


## Tatjana

*Sirena*, не бывает собак без недостатков! :Ab: 
Ваша собака недоверчива и хорошо охраняет территорию голосом. Это ей в плюс. Конечно же недоверчивость имеет и свои недостатки. Если собака мягкая, то имеют место вот такие проявления, о которых Вы написали. 

Да, социализировать можно, и возможно, будут некоторые улучшения. Но ненамного. Собака просто начнёт себя чувствовать более уверенной в знакомой обстановке. Но как только ситуация поменяется, так проявится тот же стереотип поведения избегания.
Это надо спокойно принимать. :Ab:

----------


## Sirena

Татьяна, спасибо большое за ответ! :Ax: 
Для меня Ваш совет очень важен, т.к. очень уважаю Ваше мнение и вообще Ваше отношение к работе. 
Я ОЧЕНЬ люблю свою собаку и думаю, что мы со всеми трудностями справимся. Я уже и сама поняла, что такая осторожность это особенность ее личности, если можно так сказать. Очень надеюсь, что с ее взрослением, она станет по увереннее в себе.
Вот что я нашла на просторах:
"Трусливо-агрессивные собаки очень непредсказуемы в своем поведении. Они демонстрируют позу подчинения (уши обращены назад, голова опущена, они избегают прямого взгляда, стараются казаться меньше, прячут хвост между ногами, часто мочатся), лижут руки и переворачиваются на спину, подставляя живот. Они не хотят, чтобы их касались руками, например, во время ветеринарных процедур, ненавидят, когда касаются их ног, не любят ласки и шарахаются прочь от протянутой руки."
Описание очень близко к моей собаке. 
Я последнее время стараюсь после прогулки проходить с ней по людным местам и она уже спокойнее реагирует на встречных людей. и еще поглаживая, приучаю ее к касанию ног, тоже есть уже положительные сдвиги. 
Я думаю, что все у нас будет хорошо!

----------

